# idiots



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Yum, scratchy...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

And there not even clean :doublesho


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice

Shall be dumping my wheel woollies and smart wheels and investing in a scouring pad and oven cleaner to properly **** up my rims


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

ghastly


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm going to start using a brillo pad :lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Why don't he just sand blast them? that will clean them up :thumb:


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Staggering!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is this guy for real! He is aving a laugh:lol: he needs to look up this website and learn a thing or ten.


----------



## Oddbod (Jan 2, 2014)

:wall:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Bloody hell, I've been doing it wrong. I've just been applying BH Autowheels to all four wheels, then pressure washing it off with the occassional bit of agitation. 
Still you live and learn. 
This way I can have clean and thoroughly scratched wheels with so much more effort and have skin irritation on my hands from the oven cleaner. Nice.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Fair enough, it DOES clean them.... But at what cost!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

just terrible,lol


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Idiot.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't think it was to bad until he got the scotch pad out,


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bruce92 said:


> I didn't think it was to bad until he got the scotch pad out,


You didn't think it was Bad using oven cleaner on alloy wheels !Do you clean your wheels using oven cleaner?:wall:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

:doublesho


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe he has heard that brushed aluminium alloys are coming in !


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

knobhead


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

cyberstretch said:


> Maybe he has heard that brushed aluminium alloys are coming in !


Lol, brushed alloys.:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rundie said:


> knobhead


:lol:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Just ordered some lol


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

now realized where i have been going wrong lol think am going to have to dump the wheel cleaners and iron removers for some of the over cleaner maybe even get the wire brush to them as well for that added clean hahahahahahahahaha what a *** lol


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

What a bell end


----------



## Imme (May 7, 2013)

If I use the oven cleaner on my wheels what do I use on my oven?


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Each to their own! :wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Imme said:


> If I use the oven cleaner on my wheels what do I use on my oven?


Don't let the guy confuse you. Still use oven cleaner on the oven.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

dam that's where iv been going wrong lol
will get rid of my wheel wolies and my wheel wax on use his method from now on.


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wtf!!!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Theres no limit to how stupid you can be to upload a video to youtube.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

I know the saying... "it takes all sorts to make a world"..... but please!!!

What a plank!!!


He'll be using white spirit to clean the paint work next............


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Every day is a school day !


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

*******, probably.

Read his comments too...he says he has done this to all 50 cars he has sold last year. Well, I guess thats why humans invented wheel refurbishing..


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Imme said:


> If I use the oven cleaner on my wheels what do I use on my oven?


"Hot" Wheels


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Got to be a joke, seriously???


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

To be fair, if he's buying POS to fix up and sell on, he's gonna wanna maximize his profit by not spending hundreds of buck on cleaning products.
So if it works for him and the buyer doesn't care, then what's the problem.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

:lol: :lol:

I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hahaha :lol:


----------

